# Texas House passes bill



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Texas House passes bill allowing unlicensed handgun owners to carry in public during disaster"

For the moat part I like the sound of this...

https://www.foxnews.com/us/texas-ho...xans-carry-handguns-in-public-after-disasters


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Why not just Constitutional Carry?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One should not require a permit or pay fees to rxercise a Constitutional right. This is a positive step, just needs to go further..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Baby steps folks.
Remember, we Texans only got our right to carry concealed returned to us back in '95.
Since then, we've made excellent strides. It just takes time. Too much too fast, and you spook the sheep who then show up in droves to vote away rights yet again.

This is a good measure. More will follow.
With such good reputations in current constitutional carry states, its only a matter of time before that becomes the norm for Texas too.
Every fear-mongering prediction imaginable has been proven facetious in the light of history. There are no more excuses. It will be done.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The wheels of justice turn slowly the trick is to keep them pointed in the correct direction.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chit,,,,,I forget the name of the big hurricane down south,, But they confiscated the guns. They even went into some of the nicer neighborhoods to take them they were afraid if the looters and thugs came there they might shot. I thought that's why we had guns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Why not just Constitutional Carry?


We would agree. However that may not be possible in Texas right now. You take what you can and build on it. The democrats have been taking over a lot of Texas.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Why not just Constitutional Carry?


That! was my question. :vs_mad:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> We would agree. However that may not be possible in Texas right now. You take what you can and build on it. The democrats have been taking over a lot of Texas.


I totally agree with taking what you can get and always working towards more.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> *Chit,,,,,*I forget the name of the big hurricane down south,, But they confiscated the guns. They even went into some of the nicer neighborhoods to take them they were afraid if the looters and thugs came there they might shot. I thought that's why we had guns.


Umm yeah well I hate to be a dick but ahh um.... check this link thanks. :vs_laugh: - https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/116243-some-you-guys-ticking-me-off.html


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Chit,,,,,I forget the name of the big hurricane down south,, But they confiscated the guns. They even went into some of the nicer neighborhoods to take them they were afraid if the looters and thugs came there they might shot. I thought that's why we had guns.


I believe the name was Katrina, . . . and I'm afraid there would have been a confrontation had I lived there. Maybe not, . . . but most likely.

There was one picture of an national guard punk, . . . maybe 18 years old, . . . pointing an M16 towards a "suspect", . . . not port arms, . . . or ready up, . . . but dead straight on, . . . finger on the trigger.

Were that my family, . . . at least 2 of us would be dead right now. That was totally uncalled for, . . . illegal, . . . unconstitutional, . . . and should have been dealt with then, there, on the spot.

But back to the OP, . . . that's a good first step, . . . keep the pressure on to get it right.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I totally agree with taking what you can get and always working towards more.


 Democrat approach give us a little and we go a long with you, soon as the ink is dry up the game another notch. It afetr all only reasonable right...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Y'all are lookin' at this all wrong.

If one is allowed to carry during an emergency, the _entire country is currently in a state of emergency_. Hence, carry away.


----------

